# Introducing new pair of ringneck doves



## BagelJays (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm sorry if this isn't the correct forum to post this.

I adopted 2 ringneck doves from a shelter about 6 months ago. The staff were unsure of their sexes, but since it has been about 6 months with no eggs, I assume they are both male. They are both about 1 year old. When I adopted them, the shelter gave me a medium size cage (looks to be a petstore cage for a cockatiel-size bird). About 4 months ago, I built them a larger 6x5 foot cage in my spare room.

Last weekend, I adopted 2 senior ringneck doves from another shelter. Again,the staff were unsure of their sexes but told me they are at least 20 years old.

I have tried putting the seniors in with the younger doves and the younger ones are aggressive. When everyone is hanging out in their separate areas, they are fine. But when the seniors fly down to the floor to eat or drink, or if the seniors fly to a different perch, the young doves become aggressive. They follow the seniors around, peck at them, corner them and jump on their heads. I haven't seen any mating rituals (no coo bowing, no flying onto their backs). 

I have separated them for now and put the young doves in the original small cage so the seniors can adjust. What should I do now? I plan on putting the young doves back in the large cage this weekend when I'm not at work and can monitor them, but I don't have high hopes. Is there something else I should be doing? Will they never get along because of the age difference?

I appreciate any help!!


----------

